# What was an Oldschool shampoo you used back then and wish they still made?



## macface (Jan 10, 2008)

I always liked Salon Selectives and Thermasilk.


----------



## Anna (Jan 10, 2008)

they dont make thermasilk any more?! OH WTF !! I liked salon selectives as well!! is finesse still around?


----------



## KimC2005 (Jan 10, 2008)

I liked the "old" Herbal Essence shampoo and conditioner..


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jan 10, 2008)

since i am only 19 the old days is when i was like 9. so i guess i would have to say that l'oreal shampoo that was in a fish bottle.

but for a more serious awnswer john frieda used to make a line of shampoo and other stuff that was beach something or other in a green bottle that i used to love but he dos not make anymore


----------



## Maysie (Jan 10, 2008)

I liked thermasilk too! I still have some of their detangler spray...it smells awesome.


----------



## brewgrl (Jan 10, 2008)

when i was little, i loved Strawberry Suave. Yes, they still make it and that's not the point, but man... strawberry fresh hair in elementary school brings back memories.

my mom had Pert. couldn't tell you what i thought of it.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jan 10, 2008)

thankfully someone else remembers salon selectives!

i had theyre clarifiyng shampoo. then when they stopped making the whole line i was really pissed off since nothing else at the time made a clarifying shampoo for drugstores, so i then switched to fancy salon brands (ie: paul mitchell) which i pretty much still use.


----------



## dlwt2003 (Jan 10, 2008)

there used to be a egg shampoo that was awesome it was some off brand but it was the best shampoo for my fine thin hair~~


----------



## Bexy (Jan 10, 2008)

I really loved Salon Selectives too. I loved the hair spray too. It smelled really good.


----------



## magosienne (Jan 10, 2008)

the old apricot shampoo for kids by Dop. smelled really good and made shiny hair. the old almond shampoo from Garnier. the old old sunsilk shampoos were great too.

orange : yeah, they're discontinued in my country too.


----------



## perlanga (Jan 10, 2008)

$1.19 Strawberry Suave shampoo and conditioner. It's still around but I loved the smell then and now for that matter.


----------



## wvpumpkin (Jan 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *macface* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I always liked Salon Selectives and Thermasilk. There was this shampoo called Body on Tap. It had beer in it. I loved it. There as a conditioner called Tame and is smelled so great. I loved when my boyfriend, now husband, used that. I could always smell him for hours.


----------



## Saja (Jan 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Orangeeyecrayon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif since i am only 19 the old days is when i was like 9. so i guess i would have to say that l'oreal shampoo that was in a fish bottle.

but for a more serious awnswer john frieda used to make a line of shampoo and other stuff that was beach something or other in a green bottle that i used to love but he dos not make anymore

Beach blonde... I loved that stuff. The Kelp help deep conditioning mask was my fave....I still have some. I found it at zellers ahah
Clairol Daily defense leave in spray, and Freemans real shiny hair (ornage smell) worked great in my hair.


----------



## McRubel (Jun 3, 2008)

Vidal Sassoon. They don't carry them in the U.S. anymore. I LOVED the way they smelled!!! So fresh and my hair felt awesome!


----------



## shyiskrazy2 (Jun 3, 2008)

You guys are gonna laugh-Outrageous.


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jun 4, 2008)

i loved salon selectives as a kid had no idea its not around anymore


----------



## Sleeptime (Jun 4, 2008)

Revlon Flex shampoo! I can still find it in discount stores here in Singapore though.


----------



## lynnda (Jun 4, 2008)

I LOVED Thermasilk!!! I also remember Salon Selectives.....smelled like fresh apples!


----------



## Johnnie (Jun 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *shyiskrazy2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You guys are gonna laugh-Outrageous. I loved that shampoo! It smelled so good  My best friend back in those days used it and every time I was at her house I'd wash my hair...hehe!


----------



## girly_girl (Jun 4, 2008)

I used to really like Thermasilk. I didn't realize they don't make it anymore. I also liked Suave Pro-v shampoo and conditioner, they don't make it any more either. Oh and Vo5 Balsam and Protein, can't find it anymore either.


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 4, 2008)

I dont think Im old enough to even say old school although i have been hearing some of my favorites songs on the radio when they do their old school Fridays.

I would have to say thermasilk. didnt do much for my hair but i love the smell


----------



## McRubel (Jun 4, 2008)

Guess what??????? Last night, I was at Rite-Aid and I saw Salon Selectives in the shampoo aisle! The packaging looked a little different (still a bright pink bottle) but the smell is different. I remembered that it used to smell like apples. Now it smells like melon. It's not bad. I just prefer the original scent.


----------



## sooperficial (Jun 4, 2008)

My dad always used Head and Shoulders and I remember using my parental units shower and the smell of Head and Shoulders...I also remember it foaming up alot on my head. So fun!

What about GEE YOUR HAIR SMELLS TERRIFIC!


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Jun 4, 2008)

I loved the Suave Strawberry shampoo too! My grandmom kept a bottle over her house for when I slept over.


----------



## VintageGardinia (Jun 4, 2008)

We had Finesse back in the mid 80's in Australia and I loved using it, is it still available in the States?


----------



## Aprill (Jun 4, 2008)

WTF they dont make Thermasilk? Well that's what I miss and the real original formula of Pantene


----------



## butterflyblue (Jun 5, 2008)

I have to agree with Thermasilk LOVED IT! also Revlon Flex I used to always use that, it smelled so good!


----------



## CamaroChick (Jun 5, 2008)

I remember Tame and Body on Tap. I loved Gee Your Hair Smells Terrific.

Oh, and what about Breck?


----------



## kdmakeuparts (Jun 5, 2008)

Yep....I loved salon selectives too! I also used to use this conditioner that was like horse something. Great mane's or something like that. I have no idea if it is still around, but it smelled good!


----------



## McRubel (Jun 5, 2008)

Are you thinking of Mane n' Tail? I think it's still around!


----------



## nursie (Jun 5, 2008)

when i was a kid i wanted geeyourhairsmellsterrific shampoo because of the overly repeated commercial for it GEE! Your Hair! Smells Terrific!....my mother would never buy it because it was 'expensive'





as a teen i remember we always had revlon Flex volumizing shampoo and condish because everyone in our family has thin whimpy hair...i recently saw some bottles for sale on ebay and it made me remember it, i read reviews on folica.com and everyone was complaining about the 'mediciny smell' but i distinctly remember the smell and i loved it!

and faberge organics...they'll tell two friends and they'll tell two friends and so on and so on....my mom hated the commercial so therefore she would not buy this shampoo, but my auntie had it at her house and i loved it (proably moreso because mama didnt know, neener neener)


----------



## SewAmazing (Jun 6, 2008)

Nobody will remember this, but there was a shampoo called "GeeYourHairSmellsTerrific". There was a conditioner too. It had the BEST smell.


----------



## lavenderpink (Jun 20, 2008)

This one was way back in the mid 1970's, "Body on tap", was a beer made shampoo and conditioner that made my hair feel soft and smelled sweet, miss this one, and another one was called "silkience shampoo and conditioner" this one was another hair softener shampoo and conditioner, Miss these two, and of course Thermasilk!!!

Originally Posted by *sooperficial* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My dad always used Head and Shoulders and I remember using my parental units shower and the smell of Head and Shoulders...I also remember it foaming up alot on my head. So fun! 

What about GEE YOUR HAIR SMELLS TERRIFIC!

http://bp3.blogger.com/_pwvpOb-iD5I/...s/s200/gee.jpg

Oh yes, this shampoo did smell nice, I missed this one also!! and salon selectives!!! the best !!!


----------



## GeeCee (Jun 20, 2008)

Since most of those fall in the _not so old for me_



category, does anyone remember...

Long and Silky Conditioner - I loved that stuff

Breck Shampoo

Lemon -Up

Tame Creme Rinse - should've been called grease rinse since it left so much slime behind

Dippity-Doo Hair Gel - my mother used it when she tortured me with hard rollers as a child

Yucca Dew

Short and Sassy

Gee, Your Hair Smells Terrific

Farrah Fawcett Shampoo

...and there was something with Wheat Germ and Honey (that I loved) but the name escapes me.


----------



## NYCLaura (Jun 22, 2008)

When I was a kid my mom always bought me those L'Oreal kids shampoos. They still make them, but not in the same scents as when I used them.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Jun 23, 2008)

OMG thats the name of the shampoo I loved so much back then. Salon Selectives for curly hair. I loved that shampoo and conditioner because it smelled awesome. Thank you so much for namin that. I was lookin for that online a while back and in the stores but I couldnt remember what it was called.


----------



## Stylist101 (Jun 23, 2008)

Well, they still make this shampoo but since I am a beautician now I stick to only professional hair products. But to me this shampoo does not exist anymore. I used to really like most of the Dove shampoos. If I was ever in a situation where I had to use a drug store brand, that would be the one. Also, some of my clients can not afford the professional products so I usually refer them to the Dove line because I feel like it is the best out of the drug store brands





Oh, and by the way, I have been seeing A LOT of commercials for Salon Selectives. Its so weird because this topic was posted awhile ago and everyone was raving over how they used to love Salon Selectives. But then I started seeing commercials of it a few days after everyone was raving about them lol. Now they are everywhere and frankly, I hadn't even heard of them until you guys said something.


----------



## newyorlatin (Jun 24, 2008)

Thermasilk.


----------



## zeeqw987 (Jun 25, 2008)

Well, I'm from the 50's and I think that LusterCreme was a brand that women used back then. I don't know who made it. Also, there was Prell shampoo.

That was a long time ago. I remember one girl in my class with beautiful long black hair was said to have used Tide detergent to wash her hair. In later years she got Lupus, but who knows...


----------



## Jinx (Jun 25, 2008)

They still make Finesse, and they do still make Thermasilk, it's just been pulled from the shelves in the US to make room for the Sunsilk line (I posted this in that other Thermasilk thread), you can buy it on Amazon.


----------



## pure25honey (Jun 29, 2008)

I used to LOVE the Revlon Outrageous shampoo and conditioner. It smelled so good.


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jun 29, 2008)

I used to like Thermasilk.


----------



## Ray of sunshine (Jun 30, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Orangeeyecrayon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif since i am only 19 the old days is when i was like 9. so i guess i would have to say that l'oreal shampoo that was in a fish bottle.

but for a more serious awnswer john frieda used to make a line of shampoo and other stuff that was beach something or other in a green bottle that i used to love but he dos not make anymore

Oh trust me, the fish shampoo is still around.Last year at an ITS competition my roomates and I forgot to bring shampoos and conditioner, so we each got our own bottles of fishy shampoo. &lt;3


----------



## fiercely (Jun 30, 2008)

I really really like Johnson &amp; Johnson baby shampoo. Luckily, they still make that.


----------

